# The Joker wants to play a drow, damn it!



## Mouseferatu (Apr 2, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks it looks like the Joker is holding a  3E character sheet in this picture? http://photos5.pix.ie/E0/E3/E0E34468F73A49C9805FB71149F738AF.jpg

(Not the page on the left, but on the right.)

(And no, I don't know if the pic is legit from the movie, though it's supposed to be. Apparently he's snuck into a hospital or something.)


----------



## Mark (Apr 2, 2008)

Good eye.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 2, 2008)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks it looks like the Joker is holding a  3E character sheet in this picture?




It is very similar, but it isn't.  The right hand column of a 3e sheet doesn't have those blotches on it.  There should be black bars going all the way across the left hand column (for each of the Weapons).  And, most clearly, in the space that looks like the "saves" area of the supposed sheet, the longest "word" is in the center psotion - but Fortitude is the top of the three on a real sheet.

So, close, but no cigar.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 2, 2008)

Umbran said:
			
		

> It is very similar, but it isn't.  The right hand column of a 3e sheet doesn't have those blotches on it.  There should be black bars going all the way across the left hand column (for each of the Weapons).  And, most clearly, in the space that looks like the "saves" area of the supposed sheet, the longest "word" is in the center psotion - but Fortitude is the top of the three on a real sheet.
> 
> So, close, but no cigar.



 He probably downloaded it from a fan site. Probably "Mad irishman". Seems fitting, somehow...


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Apr 3, 2008)

Just goes ta show...

You'd have to be CRAZY to wanna play a Drizzt clone, but it'll put a smile on yer face if ya do.


----------



## Starman (Apr 3, 2008)

The Joker can play any character he wants to as far as I am concerned. Would you want to tell him "No?"


----------



## Umbran (Apr 3, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> Would you want to tell him "No?"




Why not?  It isn't as if it is more safe to tell him "Yes."


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually the sheet on the right matches on old freeware character sheet calculator I have on my system.  Right down to the shape/size/position of the text boxes & includes those blotches in the long skills bar


----------



## Klaus (Apr 3, 2008)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks it looks like the Joker is holding a  3E character sheet in this picture? http://photos5.pix.ie/E0/E3/E0E34468F73A49C9805FB71149F738AF.jpg
> 
> (Not the page on the left, but on the right.)
> 
> (And no, I don't know if the pic is legit from the movie, though it's supposed to be. Apparently he's snuck into a hospital or something.)



 Caption:

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




"I wanna play a 4E gnome bard. Make it happen."[/sblock]


----------



## Andre (Apr 4, 2008)

So the moral is, if you play D&D, you'll become as nutty as the Joker? Or is it that you have to be nutty to play D&D?


----------



## Mistwell (Apr 4, 2008)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks it looks like the Joker is holding a  3E character sheet in this picture? http://photos5.pix.ie/E0/E3/E0E34468F73A49C9805FB71149F738AF.jpg
> 
> (Not the page on the left, but on the right.)
> 
> (And no, I don't know if the pic is legit from the movie, though it's supposed to be. Apparently he's snuck into a hospital or something.)




My wife recognized it right away.  He is holding his daily call sheet .


----------

